# Gta Cape Town Edition New On Ps4



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (31/10/13)




----------



## CraftyZA (31/10/13)

Haha, that guy's commentary is brilliant!


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (31/10/13)

CraftyZA said:


> Haha, that guy's commentary is brilliant!


yeah ninja turtle spotted in CT lol


----------

